# Weekly Competition 2014-21



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' R U2
*2. *U R2 U' F2 R U' R F
*3. *U2 F U2 F' U2 R U' R' U'
*4. *F' R2 F R' F R2 U2 F' U'
*5. *R' F U' F2 R U' R2 U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F U2 B' R F D2 R' F D' R2
*2. *F2 B' U F U' L' B R2 F L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2
*3. *U' L B' U B' L2 B2 R D' F D2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' B2
*4. *F2 L2 F2 D' B' R' U' D2 R D2 F' U2 F R2 L2 B L2 B L2 D2
*5. *R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 R' F D U' L

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' F2 R' D2 U Fw R U' Fw Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' F Uw2 U2 Rw R F' Uw' Rw2 B L' Fw2 F' Uw2 B Fw F L Fw Rw' F Uw2 B' Rw' D L' Uw U'
*2. *U B' Uw R Fw2 L' D' B F Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 D2 Rw R' Uw2 R' Fw Uw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw2 R2 B' D' Uw' R B' Uw' U' B2 L
*3. *Fw2 L' R D2 U' Fw2 L U2 R Uw' B' L U' R2 U Fw' D F2 Uw F' Rw D Uw' F2 Rw2 R Fw2 Uw R2 U' L' Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 F Rw2 F Uw2 Fw'
*4. *B' Rw' F D' Uw' Fw R' Uw U2 Fw Uw2 Rw' D Fw D2 Uw U Fw Uw B' F2 Rw' U' F2 Rw B2 L R Fw Uw B2 Fw' L' B Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 D U2
*5. *R' D2 Rw' Fw' F' R D Uw' B' F2 R' Uw' L' Rw' D Uw U' L' R2 B U B' Uw2 F' U' L2 D2 Uw U Rw' Fw U' R U F2 L' R2 B' L2 D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw B' Rw' Bw' D' Lw' Rw Dw' Uw' Bw L Dw Lw' F2 Dw2 L' Dw F' Dw' L' Lw Dw Uw2 Lw' B Dw2 Rw' D' L' F Uw Bw' R' D2 Dw R' B2 Bw' L2 F2 R Dw2 Uw2 Rw D2 Dw2 Fw2 F' Lw R2 U' R2 Fw Dw' Bw2 L2 U' L Lw B2
*2. *B2 Uw' Lw' D Lw2 U' Fw L' B2 Bw2 Fw F2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U Lw' Rw2 Dw' B' L' Fw Uw2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw' U' B Lw2 Bw Fw R' Dw Rw Bw Lw U' Fw' F Lw Rw' R' U B2 U Lw2 U' R' B' D L Rw' U' F' R' U Fw2 F'
*3. *F D' U L' R2 Dw Uw U' B2 Uw2 Bw U' Rw B' Fw2 Lw D Dw U' Lw2 Fw F L' Rw R2 F2 Dw R2 B Bw D R' F2 D' Dw2 L' Rw2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R Bw Dw2 Uw U2 L Rw' Bw' Uw2 Bw' Fw' U2 B2 Uw' R2 Bw Dw2
*4. *F2 D B' Dw2 Fw2 R D2 Uw2 L2 D' Fw Uw' U' R2 U2 Fw2 Dw U' Rw2 F Rw Bw' U' F' D' U2 Fw D' U Lw Fw' F' D' L2 B2 Lw Dw Bw2 Rw U Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw B2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw U' L' Fw Rw' Fw' Lw R B2 Bw2 Fw' F
*5. *Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B U L2 F' Rw B2 Bw F' D Dw L Rw2 R D Dw L' R2 Dw2 B Fw D2 Lw F D Uw' L' R2 U' F' L' R' B' L2 B F' U2 Bw' Uw' F' Lw' Fw2 Lw D Uw' Fw2 U' Fw2 D R2 Uw L2 U F' Rw2 Uw B

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 F' 2L2 R2 3U' 2L B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2D U' 2L 2R2 3U' B2 3U R' 3F2 D' 2D' 2U2 3F' 2D2 3F 2L 2F U' 2R' F2 L 2F2 2R' 2B' R2 2U' B F2 L' R 3F 2L2 2B2 3U' 2U' B' 2L' 2B' 2L D' 2F2 F2 R2 D' 2L' 2R 2D2 B 2F R 3F2 R2 2F2 2D 3U2 U' 3F U' 2L2 3U2
*2. *2D2 U' L2 3R' B' 2B2 F' 3U 2U2 2L R2 2B R 2F' 2D' 3R' 3U2 2U' 3F U' 2R' D2 F2 2D' U 2F2 D' 2D' L 2B R2 2U2 2B2 D2 R2 2D 2U U 3R2 2B2 2F L D' 2D F2 2R 2B 3F 3R U2 F2 D2 B2 3F' 2D 2B2 2F' R2 2F2 R2 B' 2B F' 2R 2D U2 L' 3F 3R' B
*3. *L2 3R' 2D2 2B L' B' 3R2 3F2 2R' 2U 3F L 3R2 U 2B L2 3R2 R2 B 3F2 F2 2L2 B R' B 3F2 R' 2U' 2B' 3F 2F' F' 3U2 3R2 D B 3F' 2U U' 3F2 D' 2U 2L' 2D 2F' L2 U' L 2B2 U' F2 L 3R' 2D 2U 2R D2 2F2 2D' 2F 2U2 B 2F F2 2U2 2L 2D 2R2 2F 3R'
*4. *D 2U' U 2L D2 B2 U' B2 2B2 2F F2 U2 B2 U' B' L2 3U2 2U2 F D2 U2 2F 2R D' U2 B 3F' 3R' R' 2F D 2D' 3U 2B2 3F 3R 2D 3U2 2B2 2U2 R' B2 3F' 2F 2D' L' 2B' F 2D2 L R B' 2B2 3F' L2 2R' 2D' 2F F2 2L' 2U' U2 3R' B2 L' 3R' 2B U2 F2 2R2
*5. *2F' 3U2 2L' U L2 2L2 2U' 3R2 2R' B 3F2 2D' U 3F2 D2 B2 2F2 2L' 3R' B2 2D2 L 3R' 2D' U 3F2 U2 B 2B2 F 2U' U 2B' 2R 2B2 2F' 3U R D2 3U2 U2 2L2 U 3F2 2F2 D 2F2 D' L2 3R 2R' R2 2D 2U' B2 F 2U2 3F R' D2 3U' 2U U 3F2 3U' B' 3F' 2L 2D2 L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2R D2 3R R' F 3L' 2D 2U2 3L2 2R R2 3B' F' L2 3D' 2U' U2 B2 2B2 2F' 3U L' 2R2 2F' 2U 2B' 2F' 3D2 R B2 L D 3U2 2B L2 3R2 2D' L R 2U2 F' 2U' 2B R2 B' 3F' F' 2R B' F 3U 3F' 3R' 2F 3D L' 2B 3U' 3R D2 2B2 2U2 U F' D' 2R2 R' 2F L2 3R2 D' 3D2 2R F2 2D 2U 2F2 3U' 3L2 B' 2B2 F L R F2 L2 2R D2 3R' U' 2L 3L 2F U F' 3R 2F2 2D2 F
*2. *3R2 R' 3F 3D L R' 2D' L2 2L B L2 2R' R 3B2 2L D 3U' 3F2 D' U2 3L' F D2 2D U 2L R2 3D 2L' F2 U2 L 2L 3R2 B2 L' 3R' B2 L 3D F2 2R 2D' 2L 2R2 U 3L' D2 3D L 2U U' F' 2U2 3R 2D' 3B F' 3L 3U B' 2B2 3R 2R2 R' B 3U B 3B' 3L2 R' U' 3L' 2F' D 2B' 3D' 2F' 3L2 3B' D' L 2D' B 2R 2U U' L 2L2 3R' 2R B 3F 2R' 2B' D 2U' U2 3L' B2
*3. *L 2R D2 3U2 L2 2R' 2F' 2U 3B' 3F2 2F2 2L R' D' 2D2 B 2U' L' 3F L2 2L2 3R' 2D2 U2 R B L R2 D 2B2 R2 B2 3F L2 2D2 3L' B2 F 3D' B2 2F2 F L 3F' 2D2 3R2 2R' 2B 3D' 3U2 U 2B D2 2F2 3U' U 3F F2 L2 2B' 3U2 2R2 2B 3R2 R' B2 2R B 2R' U B2 2R' B' 2B 3B2 U B U' 2B F' 3U 2U2 3L 2U' 3B' D 3F2 3D 3L' 2B' 2F2 2L 2B2 3U2 2U' 3F2 2F2 2L' 3L2 2R'
*4. *3R 2U 2B' 2U' 2L2 R' 3U 3B2 2D2 2R' 3B 3L' 2R 2D' 2L 3B 2F2 2R F2 3L2 2R' F 2D2 2R' 2U2 U 3R' 2B' L2 2L' 3R 2U' 3L' 2B' 2R' F2 2D2 3D' B2 3L2 U 2B2 3B 3D 2L' 3R2 R' B2 2B2 3F2 2U2 L 3R 2U2 U2 R2 3U2 R' B' F 2D' B 3B2 2F2 F' L' 3F 2L D' 3L2 2R D' 3R 2R 2F 3U2 2L 2D2 B 2R B' 2R' D2 3B' R' U2 2L2 R' F2 D' 3F' L 3L' 3R U' F' D' U2 R2 3B'
*5. *B' F L' 2R 3D' 2B' F' L2 3L2 D2 3B2 3U 3F2 D2 2F2 2U F 3D2 2B R2 2D 2R 2B 3U2 B' U2 3L R B2 U' B2 F2 3D 2L' 3B' 3F D' 2U' 2R R' 3B2 3D' 2R B 3R' 2B2 3F' F2 2R F 3U' 3R 2D B' L2 U 3B' 2D 3D' U2 3L' 3R 3D2 3F' 3L2 D2 2D B2 2F' R 2D' 2U' 3B2 3R 2R' U2 F L' 3U' 2U2 2L F' 2U 3L 3D' F 2D 3B2 2U2 2L' D U' B' 3B2 F' 3L 3D R' 3F 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R F U' R2
*2. *U F R' F U' F2 U2 F' U'
*3. *F R2 U' F' U' R F2 U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B F U2 F L' D2 L2 D R' F D' L' D' L' U'
*2. *F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L' U' B L' R D2 B' F U2
*3. *R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 R' F' L' U2 B F D U B2 R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B2 Rw2 F D Rw Uw L2 F U' F' Rw2 Uw' Rw' R' F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R D U2 R2 F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 U' R' Uw' F R2 B F D' Rw2 R' B' Uw U'
*2. *U' R Uw R Uw' F' L' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 L Rw R B' Rw U B D R Uw L' F D' Fw' L2 B' Fw U' Rw D' Uw B2 Rw' R' Fw2 D Uw U'
*3. *R2 D2 Uw2 R Uw Rw2 F D2 L B Rw' D' L B2 F' D' Fw U2 L2 R Fw' L2 Fw' R B Fw' L Rw' F2 Rw F' U' B2 R D2 F' Uw' U2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw' Bw Uw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw2 F2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw2 L' Fw Rw' R' D' F' Lw Rw Bw' Fw F' Dw L Fw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 F D' L2 Lw R' Bw' L' Lw' F' Rw2 R Uw2 Bw2 Rw R' D Uw2 U2 R B Bw F L2
*2. *Rw2 U' Bw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 D Uw B U2 Rw R F' D' Dw' Uw2 L Lw2 R2 D' L B Uw U' Rw F' Dw Fw2 Uw' U' Rw' R' B2 Uw Fw2 Dw' Rw U' Lw' U B L2 B' F2 L Fw L2 Rw' R2 D Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw R' U' Fw L B2 Lw'
*3. *L' Fw2 R2 Bw Rw' D Dw U2 R Dw2 Fw2 D U2 Lw2 Rw Fw' Lw U' Lw' R2 Uw' L' Rw Uw U2 Lw2 Uw L2 Lw Uw2 R' Dw' Uw U2 F' L R2 F' Lw2 D Lw2 D' Uw2 F2 R' U L2 U Rw Bw' D Dw U B' Fw' F' D2 Lw' Rw' B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 3F2 2U' L2 2L 2D 3U 3F2 2F' 3R B 2B2 2F 3R' 2B' F' 3R2 U' R' 2U L2 3F 3R R' D 3U2 2U F2 2R2 2U 3R2 B 2B' 2F F2 U 2L2 2R B' 2F' 2R D 3R' 2F' 2U2 U' L2 2B 3F' 2R 2B2 3F' D' B2 2L 3U2 L U' 2R 2B' F D' 3F D 2R' F D2 2D 2R R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 D' 2D' U' L' U 2L' 3U2 2L 2U2 3L' 3D2 U' 2L 3L 2U 2L2 3B 2L U2 3B' 2F' F' D2 3R' B 3D2 R2 3B' L2 2U B 3F L 2U 2L2 3D2 3U 2U B L2 D2 2U 3R' D 2F2 3D' 3B' 2F F2 U2 3L' 3B2 3U2 3F' 3L' U' 2R D 2D 3U 3F 3R B2 3L' 3R' U R' 3U2 2F 2D 2U' 2L' R2 2B' 3U 2L' 3U2 2U F 3R2 2F F2 U2 R2 3B 3U 3R' 2B' D2 2D2 R' 2U R2 2U2 3B' 3F' F L' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B' F2 L' B' U' L2 F'
*2. *R F2 L F2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 R' D2 B' L2 F2 D' R B2 F' D B L'
*3. *U2 R D L U R' D2 F' D' F2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B'
*4. *F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' D B2 R2 U' L B D2 U R
*5. *D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' R' D' F2 U2 L F D2 U2
*6. *L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L U' B R' D U L D2 U B
*7. *L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 L' B D L R D L U2 B L
*8. *F U2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R' F2 L' D2 F' L2 F
*9. *L B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 U' B F' D R2 B R' D F2
*10. *B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R F R2 B U F R' U2 B U
*11. *U' L' B U D R' D L' U' F' R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U
*12. *U L2 D F B U D2 B' D' B' R U2 L2 F2 R F2 L D2 L' F2 D2
*13. *D' R2 U F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D L F' D B' U' L' B2 R2 D U'
*14. *R' B2 R F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L B L2 D U B R D R2 D U
*15. *L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B' U F' L B' R' F L R' B'
*16. *F L D B' D B2 L2 D' R' L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 F' U2 F2
*17. *R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L B' D L2 B2 L2 F R D' L' U
*18. *F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 D' L2 B' L2 D' U' L B F' U
*19. *U2 L U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' B' U2 L B F' U R2 D' B
*20. *U B R2 L D2 F U B D R' D B2 U' B2 R2 U' D' R2 B2 R2 D
*21. *F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L R2 U2 B D R B' U B U2 B D2 B2
*22. *B R2 B' D2 R2 B F L2 B2 R2 F' U' F D' B D2 U2 F2 L U F'
*23. *L' B2 R F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B D' B F2 D2 R' B' D2 L' R
*24. *F2 L B2 L' B2 L D2 L' B2 R' D B' R F2 D2 B' U F' U2 F'
*25. *B2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F' R B2 F L U L' B' L
*26. *L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D L D2 R B2 L' B R F D2
*27. *U2 F2 L F R U L' F L' B U B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U'
*28. *L2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F U' B D2 U2 R D L2 F' U2 F'
*29. *F D R2 F R' D2 R' U2 L B2 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U'
*30. *U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R B2 D' F2 U2 R B F2 R2 F2
*31. *D2 L' D2 L' B2 R D2 L F2 U2 R' B' U R D B' U2 R D2 B2 F
*32. *U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 F D2 U' L' D L D2 B' D
*33. *U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L' R2 B2 L2 B D' U2 B' L B2 U R2 U2 R
*34. *B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D F L2 F2 R' U L R' D2 R2
*35. *R U F U2 L2 D' F R' F' R' U2 L D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L'
*36. *F' D2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F D' U2 R' B U2 B' L2 B' L' F
*37. *D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 B R' F' L' F U' B U'
*38. *B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 R U R' U2 R' B L2 D' R2 D'
*39. *F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D B F D R' U F U L2
*40. *B' L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 B' R F2 R U2 R D L2 U F' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L D F' U F D2 L2 F' L2 B R
*2. *U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F L' R' D B' R' B' F2 R2 F
*3. *L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U R D L2 U2 R2 F' D' B D U'
*4. *U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B D' L B' R F' R2 D L U'
*5. *U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 B' L' D' U' B' F' L2 B R' F' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R U2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D B' D' U2 B U' R' D2 F' U
*2. *B2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L B R2 U B' F2 R2 U' B' R' F'
*3. *D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U L' D' B F' D U2 B L2 B'
*4. *R L2 U' B L B' D' R F' L' F L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2
*5. *B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 D' R F' L' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' U' B D R U2 R F' U L'
*2. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 F' D2 U L' R' F' R' U B F U' B
*3. *R2 B' D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F R2 B L D2 F' L2 B2 U' F2 L' F' D2
*4. *R2 U D2 R' F' B R' F D F R2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 L D2 L2
*5. *F2 R F2 R' B2 L2 U2 L D2 B F U' F L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U D' B2 L' F D2 L2 D' L' U' F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U F' R2 U F2 U F'
*3. *B2 R' D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 B R' D2 U2 F' D U' F L2 U
*4. *Rw' D' U B D' Fw F2 R U' Rw D2 Uw Fw2 L' R Uw F D2 L Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 R D2 F D' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B F2 U' L F2 U' R Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F R' F R' F U R2
*3. *B2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B D2 B D2 U' L B U2 L D2 R B2 U2
*4. *R' D B Fw2 U' R' U Rw2 R Fw' D R' U' B2 D' L F' U2 B D2 Uw' U B' F2 L' Uw2 R2 Fw Rw2 R' F' D Fw2 D B2 Rw2 D' U Rw' U2
*5. *L' Lw' R D U B' Fw R F2 L2 D Uw' L' D2 Uw' L2 Lw R Fw' D2 L Uw' B F' L' F2 Dw Fw' R' Dw' L2 Bw Fw2 D B' Rw' Dw' Uw' U' B' Dw U' Fw2 R' Fw' F2 D Dw' B Rw R' Dw2 Rw U Fw2 L' Bw' Fw2 F2 L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U R' B' U' R L l r' b' u'
*2. *L U' B R U' L R' L l r' b' u'
*3. *B U' B L B' U L R r' b' u
*4. *U' L' U B L' B' R l r' b' u'
*5. *L' B' R U' B' R L' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3) / (0, -5)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (0, 5) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U D U L' D R' U'
*2. *D R' L' D L D R L U'
*3. *R' D U' D' R L U' R
*4. *L' R U D L U L D U'
*5. *L D' U D' R' L D' U' D


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

*2x2:* 10,025, (10.868), 9.714, 9.517, (7.425) *= 9.752*
*3x3:* 21.529, (25.576), 18.035, (30.967), 22.844 *= 23.316*
*4x4:* (1:32.069), 2:14.227, (2:23.812), 1:44.647, 1:41.485 *= 1:53.453*
*5x5:* (5:6.142), (3:51.252), 3:5.494, 4:02.223, 3:55.813 = *3:58.176*
*7x7:* 15:52.685, (14:24.870), 15:31.887, (16:45.330), 16:32.249 = *15:58.940*
*Pyraminx:* 25.728, 23.716, (27.460), (15.063), 26.954 = *25.466*
*2-4 Relay:* = *3:02.741*
*2-5 Relay:* = *6:40.512*


----------



## MarcelP (May 23, 2014)

*2X2X2:* (10.85) 9.74 (8.34) 9.43 9.15 = *9.44*
*3X3X3:* 19.60 (27.79) (18.37) 20.02 19.08 = *19.57*
*4X4X4:*(1:50.52) (2:38.45) 2:06.21 2:00.67 2:09.16 = *2:05.35*


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2014)

*3x3:* (12.25), (19.55), 13.42, 14.22, 15.02 = 14.22
*4x4:* 1:04.36, (53.33), 1:04.24, (1:09.45), 59.08 = 1:02.56
*5x5:* 1:38.89, 1:40.12, (1:45.82), (1:35.00), 1:42.19 = 1:40.40
*6x6:* 2:55.96, (2:51.37), 3:11.53, 3:01.03, (3:14.28) = 3:02.84
*7x7:* 4:33.80, (4:30.84), (4:47.11), 4:41.77, 4:46.12 = 4:40.56
*OH:* 29.77, (28.75), 34.51, (43.79), 29.21 = 31.16
*Megaminx:* (2:32.04), 2:19.13, (1:58.04), 2:11.98, 2:08.03 = 2:13.05


----------



## notfeliks (May 25, 2014)

*3x3*: 15.92, (22.68), 16.10, 15.72, (14.87) = *15.91*
*OH*: 36.70, 29.05, (27.71), (37.38), 31.40 = *32.38*
*2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 2:01.41 = *2:01.41*


----------



## mande (May 26, 2014)

FMC: 34 moves



Spoiler



Soln: F' U R L B D' F U' L2 U' L D' B' D L2 B L B L' B L U2 F' L B' L B L' F U2 R B' R' U2

Explanation: Pseudo 2x2x3 on scramble: F' U R L B D' F U' L2 U' (correction premove U2)
F2L-1 with edges oriented: L D' B' D L2 B' L
OLL antisune with moves canceling, PLL G perm

Found this solution in 10 minutes, couldn't improve...got 2 decent starts with a 14 and 15 move F2L-1, but no good continuations


----------



## RjFx2 (May 26, 2014)

*3x3: *(28.98), 31.61, (35.78), 33.89, 29.16* = 31.55*
*Pyraminx: *(28.30), 24.14, 27.01, (22.30), 28.23* = 26.46*
I decide _not_ to do 4x4 because I'm practicing Yau method, and _not_ do 5x5 because I only have a rubik's brand and can only solve it in like 10 minutes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2014)

Contest results: congrats to mycube, Iggy and qaz

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.46 KevinG
 3.14 TheDubDubJr
 3.16 riley
 3.43 asiahyoo1997
 3.48 Iggy
 3.50 Piotrek
 3.98 Lapinsavant
 4.19 Neo63
 4.19 mycube
 4.45 giorgi
 4.54 VeryKewlName
 4.80 CyanSandwich
 4.82 SweetSolver
 4.94 qaz
 4.97 jaysammey777
 5.00 typeman5
 5.29 andi25
 6.01 thatkid
 6.44 cubefanatic
 7.22 Schmidt
 7.73 ComputerGuy365
 7.89 LostGent
 8.35 Mike Hughey
 8.39 h2f
 9.44 MarcelP
 9.66 Rocky0701
 10.61 CubeBird
 17.52 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 8.68 Lapinsavant
 9.40 asiahyoo1997
 10.01 riley
 11.05 Iggy
 11.37 TheDubDubJr
 11.44 KevinG
 12.64 mycube
 12.74 typeman5
 13.86 giorgi
 14.15 Neo63
 14.22 Dene
 14.44 qaz
 15.91 notfeliks
 16.19 jaysammey777
 16.84 VeryKewlName
 16.90 CyanSandwich
 18.19 Kenneth Svendson
 18.79 Perff
 19.25 Mike Hughey
 19.57 MarcelP
 20.84 LostGent
 21.92 thatkid
 23.31 Rocky0701
 23.73 Schmidt
 25.72 cubefanatic
 26.79 h2f
 27.36 ComputerGuy365
 30.53 SweetSolver
 31.55 RjFx2
 32.57 CubeBird
 35.06 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 38.48 asiahyoo1997
 43.16 TheDubDubJr
 48.80 mycube
 49.01 KevinG
 49.46 Iggy
 53.41 qaz
 1:02.55 jaysammey777
 1:02.56 Dene
 1:12.55 thatkid
 1:24.64 Schmidt
 1:29.13 CyanSandwich
 1:30.46 Mike Hughey
 1:53.45 Rocky0701
 2:04.84 ComputerGuy365
 2:05.35 MarcelP
 2:06.91 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:07.24 asiahyoo1997
 1:32.76 mycube
 1:40.40 Dene
 1:53.52 Iggy
 1:59.56 qaz
 2:25.43 jaysammey777
 2:34.79 Mike Hughey
 3:56.43 Rocky0701
 4:34.03 h2f
16:26.22 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(2)

 3:02.84 Dene
 3:20.66 qaz
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:19.14 mycube
 4:40.56 Dene
 4:46.58 qaz
15:58.93 Rocky0701
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.32 asiahyoo1997
 21.90 riley
 22.41 Lapinsavant
 24.01 KevinG
 24.09 mycube
 25.28 Iggy
 27.48 giorgi
 27.68 typeman5
 31.16 Dene
 32.38 notfeliks
 37.41 jaysammey777
 38.49 qaz
 49.60 Schmidt
 53.29 VeryKewlName
 1:22.30 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:21.37 Kenneth Svendson
 1:46.22 qaz
 DNF CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 13.42 Iggy
 13.78 mycube
 19.81 Lapinsavant
 21.06 Mike Hughey
 35.20 qaz
 36.41 CyanSandwich
 37.22 MatsBergsten
 40.61 VeryKewlName
 2:01.41 notfeliks
 DNF Neo63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 29.81 Iggy
 29.89 riley
 43.90 mycube
 1:00.28 qaz
 1:10.02 Mikel
 1:12.69 CyanSandwich
 1:17.07 Mike Hughey
 1:25.50 MatsBergsten
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:04.93 mycube
 3:20.85 Iggy
 5:49.60 MatsBergsten
 6:55.54 qaz
 7:36.39 CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

16:25.22 qaz
17:09.48 Mikel
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

35:28.73 MatsBergsten
49:59.66 Mikel
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

18/20 (45:55)  mycube
10/11 (21:49)  Iggy
10/12 (52:57)  MatsBergsten
6/6 (17:47)  qaz
7/10 (21:51)  CyanSandwich
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 51.47 jaysammey777
 55.19 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:10.43 mycube
 1:11.77 riley
 1:20.31 jaysammey777
 1:23.60 Iggy
 1:29.75 qaz
 2:00.93 CyanSandwich
 2:12.00 Schmidt
 3:02.74 Rocky0701
 3:14.42 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:42.87 mycube
 2:49.10 qaz
 3:12.03 Iggy
 3:31.11 jaysammey777
 6:40.51 Rocky0701
*Magic*(3)

 1.05 SweetSolver
 2.15 ComputerGuy365
 4.26 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.06 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(14)

 5.81 Piotrek
 8.22 KevinG
 8.67 TheDubDubJr
 9.20 riley
 9.52 Iggy
 11.85 SweetSolver
 12.26 giorgi
 13.58 mycube
 14.21 qaz
 14.59 cubefanatic
 20.68 Schmidt
 20.92 Neo63
 23.32 Mike Hughey
 27.52 CyanSandwich
*Clock*(6)

 8.37 Perff
 9.03 Natecuber
 9.57 qaz
 9.85 Iggy
 13.49 TheDubDubJr
 19.99 mycube
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.06 Piotrek
 4.68 Iggy
 5.52 KevinG
 5.79 Lapinsavant
 6.91 cubefanatic
 7.81 Neo63
 8.09 TheDubDubJr
 8.57 riley
 8.67 giorgi
 8.92 qaz
 9.89 SweetSolver
 14.32 Schmidt
 14.81 mycube
 16.93 CyanSandwich
 25.46 Rocky0701
 26.46 RjFx2
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:25.81 TheDubDubJr
 1:26.85 Iggy
 1:41.81 jaysammey777
 1:48.15 qaz
 1:51.78 mycube
 2:13.05 Dene
*Square-1*(7)

 17.92 Neo63
 20.42 Iggy
 25.97 TheDubDubJr
 35.95 qaz
 49.48 Mike Hughey
 1:03.28 CyanSandwich
 1:19.78 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 Brest
30 okayama
33 qaz
34 mande
35 Blablabla
42 Mike Hughey
51 CyanSandwich
DNF  mycube
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

257 mycube
232 Iggy
228 qaz
139 CyanSandwich
126 TheDubDubJr
124 riley
122 KevinG
114 asiahyoo1997
107 Lapinsavant
98 jaysammey777
98 MatsBergsten
84 Dene
84 Mike Hughey
80 Neo63
79 giorgi
64 Schmidt
58 Piotrek
54 typeman5
53 Rocky0701
52 VeryKewlName
49 SweetSolver
42 cubefanatic
38 thatkid
37 notfeliks
34 Mikel
28 ComputerGuy365
27 MarcelP
25 Kenneth Svendson
25 Perff
23 LostGent
23 h2f
19 Brest
18 okayama
16 mande
15 Blablabla
14 andi25
12 guusrs
9 RjFx2
9 CubeBird
7 Natecuber


----------

